# Nebo?



## Blindguy (Feb 10, 2014)

I did a search in the budget forum and didn't find Nebo listed. Are they not considered lower end or did they improve their lights?
Reason I'm asking is because I am somewhat interested in the one they call 'select' but haven't found enough positive or negatives reviews on it.
If I missed it, can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## Rosoku Chikara (Feb 10, 2014)

Not that this means anything, but frankly, until I saw your post, I never even heard of "Nebo."

I took a look around, and seems like they may be pretty good flashlights. Hard to say without ever having owned one. It appears that a company called "Nebo Tools" has a flashlight division (whether that is a marketing or manufacturing division is not clear to me). I tried to take a look at their website, but for some reason I couldn't access it.

I also took a look at a Nebo "select" (5620) flashlight for sale on Amazon. It certainly has some nice features. I especially like their mode selector switch that keeps you from having to cycle through all the modes each time you want to use it.

I wish they would tell us what kind of emitter it uses. I guess it is likely not a Cree or they would probably publicize that fact. Based on buyer reviews on Amazon and a "sort of" review on www.ar15.com, however, it seems to be relatively bright, whatever emitter they are using.

But, frankly, I was kind of taken aback by the price. At $35.00 (or very near) there are many many very good flashlights to choose from. I think I would question whether or not this flashlight is any better or even "as good as" other lights in that price range.

I also noticed that it comes with 2 sets of alkaline batteries (1 set inside the light, and 1 spare set). As this fact indicates, this flashlght is going to go through AAA cells like there is no tomorrow. You are going want a good set of Eneloops (preferably, Pros or XX if you can find them) to feed it. Besides the obvious risk of leaks (especially when alkaline cells are driven this hard?), I think you will quickly grow tired of purchasing alkaline AAA cells which tend to be quite expensive given their limited capacity. (3xAAA cells are the equivalent of about 1xAA cell.)

Anyway, these are just my thoughts. I don't really know anything about this particular flashlight.

If it really looks like what you want, why don't you buy it and then tell us all what you think, after you have used it a little while.


----------



## zespectre (Feb 10, 2014)

I think NEBO is considered sub-lower end to be honest. Now having said that I have a couple of their lights around and the tiny little AA "angle-head" light I have is very useful for work partly because it gives me a local flood to do instrument readings with but -mostly- because I wouldn't be very upset if I lost it.


----------



## Blindguy (Feb 10, 2014)

You bring up some good points. I completely forgot about the AAA batteries. Just for that reason alone I will probably pass on this one. I do like the features it offers but in the end, if you can't afford to feed it...


----------



## cloggy (Feb 11, 2014)

I too have found their website, they have some interesting products.
I'm intrigued by the Lumo clip light, it looks very similar to the Jil Lite Costel, a favourite
of mine, but with fewer lumens and considerably cheaper.


----------



## Pellidon (Feb 11, 2014)

I have seen some of their products around here and they are on the low end of the scale. With the odd looking emitters. They do make good cheap lights for loaning out to the co-worker who constantly misplaces the tools he borrows. I'd rather he misplace my Nebo than my EagleTac. And so far, the one I have still works. It is a single AA light.


----------



## sicko (Feb 14, 2014)

I have a Nebo Redline SE (#5638) which I got a couple months ago, and although I don't use it that much it's done it's job. I got it on a whim for a little under $30, and overall I'm happy with it. Mine is very bright, and I love the broad filled beam you get when you zoom-out with it. 

My only two issues with it are: 1) for the price I expect better machining, the tail cap on mine has some sharp edges which will cut you if you're not careful when trying to unscrew it. 2) The switch is supposed to turn red when the battery is low, however mine didn't turn red until the light was already too low to be usable. I feel it's important to note that the red light may have switched on and I just missed it. I don't think that happened, but I can't rule out the possibility. 

As I mentioned the light itself is very bright, and I've had friends ask me about it when they've seen me use it. Whenever I've been asked about it, I recommend the light because I haven't had any major issues other than the two already mentioned. Though should mention that I believe the low level is still too bright. On low you can easily walk through your house or light the path as you go around your neighborhood, and I feel it would be just a touch too bright if I was trying to read by it. Others might like it, but it'd be a bit brighter than what I'd like. 

Other things to note, the magnet on mine is fine. It will hold the light vertically or horizontally with ease, however it's not strong enough to hold if it gets a decent bump. Also, I feel it's too big in diameter to be an EDC (though I don't have the need for an EDC light). Some people might not mind throwing something its size in their pocket, but for me it's bigger than I'd like. I wouldn't mind that much if I was tossing it in my jacket pocket. But if I was going to carry it in my pants pocket, I'd rather have a 2-AA light that was thinner which I could clip on the side of my pocket, then to have a light this wide in my pocket.


Overall I'm happy with the light and will continue to use it until it breaks, or I lose it.


----------



## survialist89 (Feb 17, 2014)

i too have a nebo redline and for all it can do i think it was almost worth the 30$ i spent on it.4 modes and focusable beam is an A+ in my book.the blueline is made pretty crappy,altho there durable on the outside the internals and l.e.d is crap and not worth the 20$.havent really played with other nebo models.

also the colored rings on bothe the redline and blue line are cheap plastic garbage.i would definitly get someone to make a metal version of it.iv had mine for about a year and its starting to wear out already.the led is kinda starting to yellow and the ground connector on the led driver is getting worn out due to me taking the whole thing apart.


----------



## bstaff (Feb 18, 2014)

I have the Select model and previously owned the Redline. The Redline was dropped and stopped working. For some reason I spent the money on the Select. The only reason I can figure is for the flood which is fairly unique in my opinion. There is absolutely no hotspot, just pure flood (maybe that's common with zoom able lights). I keep this one bedside in case of power outages and what not. Because of the wide flood there's no glare or bounce back off the walls. Lights up a dark house very well. The spot feature is laughable once you own a higher end light. The magnetic tail cap is nice and stays put. It has a "stealth ring" which is designed to cover up the red ring around the head. It is fairly worthless and gets annoying when you adjust the beam.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a select, a blue line, and two other models of redlines. Nebo's are like Coast lights in a way. They like using the 3 AAA configuration in most of their lights, which to me, puts them on the mid-low end. The Select is my favorite only because of its looks and the selector ring, however, I paid about 40-50 dollars for it which was way too much. The low-med-high is done well on it (10-50-300 lumens), but the high is NOT 300! Since it takes 3AAA's the runtime on it will suffer. Do not get into a habit of taking apart the head. The bezel screws onto the red plastic piece under it, and I bet it will strip if you play with it too much. Overall, they are not bad, but you can do better for the money.


----------



## Str8stroke (Feb 19, 2014)

When I first read this header on this post, I thought something was fishy! I read Nemo instead of Nebo! Ha! Seriously for fun, you can try and swap out the 3 AAA for one 14500. If you cut some PVC pipe or something of the like, you can make adapter that will probably fit. So instead of working off 3 AAA, you use One 14500. That trick will work with alot of the Budget 3 AAA lights. 

I have checked out the Nebo lights, I don't see the quality being up to par for the $30 plus dollar range.


----------



## fonaryk (Feb 19, 2014)

I have a few Nebo lights kicking about although I never spent anywhere near their srp's. They seem to be in every NAPA 

location, many ACE hardware stores and such. I think the old standby applies, you pay for what you get. Mine work fine 

and no worries about dings ,dents or losses. I've given many out to young nephews as Christmas gifts or just for fun and 

they love them. Tacticool for a few shekels.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 19, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> When I first read this header on this post, I thought something was fishy! I read Nemo instead of Nebo! Ha! Seriously for fun, you can try and swap out the 3 AAA for one 14500. If you cut some PVC pipe or something of the like, you can make adapter that will probably fit. So instead of working off 3 AAA, you use One 14500. That trick will work with alot of the Budget 3 AAA lights.
> 
> I have checked out the Nebo lights, I don't see the quality being up to par for the $30 plus dollar range.




A 14500 or other battery like that will not work. The battery carriers in these lights have odd connections on both ends. They are not just your standard single - and + terminals.


----------



## hydro_pyro (Feb 21, 2014)

I have the Redline Select. It's OK... The pattern has a distinct round shape like a stage spotlight, with barely any spill, which can get annoying. The light is a fairly cool white color. The lens is plastic and scratches easily. The tail is magnetic so you can stick it onto things sideways. The button lights up red when the batteries are low. It's kind of thick for pocket carry.

You can completely unscrew the focus ring/lens head to use it as s room lantern.

Now that I have a Fenix PD32UE, I don't even use the Nebo.


----------



## jmoyat (Nov 17, 2014)

I too was surprised not to find Nebo on this forum.. a Nebo my first light which got me into this flashlight frenzy! I bought a Nebo O2 Beam 420 lumen at my local hardware store because it "looked cool", and soon enough, I discovered I could get so much more from smaller flashlights with only a single 18500 battery!!! This first Nebo requires 4 AA batteries for a mere 420 lumen! But I have to pay respect to this (fairly large) light, which made me discover the world of flashlights.. Though I am running out of space on my bedside table, Nebo o2 may have to go sometime..
[h=1][/h]


----------



## BBeard (Dec 10, 2014)

I have two Nebo 50 lumen AA flashlights that I picked up for ten dollars at a local feed store. I use one every day at work. I m an electrician in an industrial setting. I find them to be a good work light. Not overpowering and the clip is right to put on the brim of a baseball cap. The second one I am using when I let the dog out but it's reallyl not powerful enough. In complete darkness outside at night it will let you see where you are walking just fine. A good option for a really cheap flashlight that has much further throw is an Ultrafire aa with adjustable focus. They are usually 3-6.00 online.


----------



## Fireclaw18 (Dec 12, 2014)

I also purchased a few of the $10, "50 lumen" 1xAA Nebos.

I wasn't impressed. Plastic lens, non-CREE LED, incredibly dim output, single mode. Even though it was advertised at 50 lumens, I suspect actual output was closer to 10 or 15 lumens. The tint was a very cool and unpleasant blue white. For $10 or or even $5 you can get a much brighter and more useful light. (The Sipik 68 and its many CREE XRE and XPE powered clones are far better).

The Nebo lights feel like a throwback. It feels like ... 2004 LED technology in 2014.

The Nebo lights have just one redeeming feature: They feature a very nice rubber grip sleeve, which does a fantastic job of increasing grip. So far I haven't found any other manufacturers who sell 1xAA size lights with rubber grip sleeves.

The Nebo lights I purchased recently I bought specifically so I could salvage the grip sleeve to put on other lights.


----------



## Desdinova (Jan 29, 2015)

Blindguy said:


> I did a search in the budget forum and didn't find Nebo listed. Are they not considered lower end or did they improve their lights?
> Reason I'm asking is because I am somewhat interested in the one they call 'select' but haven't found enough positive or negatives reviews on it.
> If I missed it, can someone point me in the right direction?



I recently saw a Nebo vehicle cigarette lighter, single LED, rechargeable light on Amazon, that I almost bought. It was very highly rated. Looked pretty cool. Check it out. Maybe they're OK.


----------



## Buck91 (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a Nebo CSI Edge that gets used around the house a lot. Definately a low end light, and I don't think I would spend $10 on it again- but $5 definately. Handy little sucker. Bright enough for "around the house" stuff, too. I won't lie, I like the dang thing even though its kinda crappy :twothumbs


----------



## Phoebus (Jan 31, 2015)

I saw some Nebo brand lights at a local military surplus store I was in. All I remember is that they were small and had a pocket clip. Don't know if they ran on AAA or AA batteries, though.


----------



## more_vampires (Feb 1, 2015)

Nebo Redline here, it was a gift. Handling several Nebo lights at shows, flea markets, and such didn't make me want to bite.

PWM on low modes, enough to bug me. High mode is fine, I can't detect PWM. Fit and finish is okay, but not that great. Kept reaching for it and it was dead, so apparently mine has some significant parasitic drain. Changing modes is kind of cumbersome.

I feel that offerings from Foursevens or Zebralight are far slicker and nicer with better ui, fit and finish, and just about everything else.

My Nebo Redline sits empty on a shelf somewhere. Not my favorite light or brand.


----------



## Phoebus (Feb 8, 2015)

I bought a Nebo Redline Select today. It seemed like an interesting light and was cheap enough for me to try it out. I do like that you can select the output modes without having to cycle through the modes with clicks, but I do find the mode selector ring a tad loose. It's not sloppy loose, but it does wiggle a bit. The plastic "redline" ring around the bezel is gimmicky, but I guess it looks cool if you want to show off the light. There's a "stealth ring" you can use to cover up the red line if you don't want to see the ring glow, though. The domed magnified lens takes a bit of getting used to, but I suppose it's okay. Never had a flashlight that used a 3 AAA battery cartridge before, but at least AAA batteries are relatively easy to find. It's an okay flashlight. Not one I'd choose for EDC, and definitely not the best, but not necessarily bad. There are better lights on the market, but I find the Nebo interesting and useful enough to own.


----------



## RIX TUX (Feb 8, 2015)

Buck91 said:


> I have a Nebo CSI Edge that gets used around the house a lot. Definately a low end light, and I don't think I would spend $10 on it again- but $5 definately. Handy little sucker. Bright enough for "around the house" stuff, too. I won't lie, I like the dang thing even though its kinda crappy :twothumbs


have you tried it with a 14500?


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 8, 2015)

Nope. Only li-ion i have is a pair of rcr123a.


----------



## bladesmith3 (Feb 25, 2015)

I have gathered several nebo lights from trades. there are better choices for the same money. if you have one.. use it till it breaks. I would not go buy a new one. I give all of these low end lights to friends that are not into lights. I like having a few AA and AAA lights around just in case. but my user lights all are li-ion.


----------



## JackDD (Jun 6, 2015)

My very first LED light was/is a Nebo. I had $30 from a returned Christmas present and as I was wondering around the store, I saw this Nebo TAC-180 (Army Strong) light on the rack and snatched it up, not knowing what it was. My experience with LED lights up to then was limited to the free eight LED 3AAA lights. I got it home and stuck in 3AA Lithium Ultimate's. That baby throws a beam like I'd never seen before. A tight beam several hundred feet with a wide clear halo around. It is a fixed focus. I've since purchased several UltraFire XM-L T6 lights and converted two Mag lights to LED... none can "hold a candle" to the Nebo TAC-180. It is larger around (three AA's) and has nice heft. Easy to hold and IMO, very well made. It is my favorite, go to light. Certainly not a low end light....at least not the TAC-180.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005FRUX28/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## tigris99 (Jun 7, 2015)

If you like that thing there is several lights that will far outshine it. I have a redline with magnetic base (do automotive work) and its not bad just eats batteries like crazy. Now I have a convoy L4, eagle eye x2, dqg tiny lll and a couple more too. Never bothered with ultrafire brand cause their batteries are garbage so I figure their other stuff is too.

I do like the base and the adjustable beam of my redline, I may try to change the emitter and driver and figure out how to convert the 3aaa casing to properly hold a lithium cell without clanking around.


----------



## JackDD (Jun 7, 2015)

Can't say anything bad about Ultrafire lights....except that spec's. are vastly exaggerated. I own several and only one gave me a problem. I smoked a XP-E Q5 in one using two CR123's (my bad). Impossible to get 2000 lm from a XM-L T6 when it is only rated at ~915- 985 Lmn at 3A maximum only. And most run at less than 1.0A at the tail cap with a fully charged 18650. Ultrafire batteries are the same. Vastly overrated. But if you know that, you can get some good bargains in Ultrafire. In a budget light, does anyone care if it shows a few tool marks? I don't. I don't doubt there are better lights than either the Nebo or Ultrafire, but I also don't doubt they cost more. This is the Budget Forum after all.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jun 10, 2015)

I love my Nebo lights to use either as loaners or to preserve the juice in my higher end lights.

I've also bought a few as gifts which wowed the recipients without my having to spend a lot for a higher end light.


----------



## JackDD (Jun 10, 2015)

LetThereBeLight! said:


> .......or to preserve the juice in my higher end lights.



Sounds like you're saying that your Nebo light is doing the job so your higher end lights don't have to. If that's the case. why have the higher end lights?


----------



## tigris99 (Jun 10, 2015)

I think he meant battery juice. If you don't need a high end light why use it for that moment? Granted id never spend insane money in a flashlight but my "budget" lights that ive modded dont get used as much as the ones I dont care about. Instead they are used for their purpose only.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jun 14, 2015)

JackDD said:


> Sounds like you're saying that your Nebo light is doing the job so your higher end lights don't have to. If that's the case. why have the higher end lights?



The principle of subsidiarity: use a lower end light before you have to use a higher end model. This means I prefer to use lower end models (when convenient and when possible) because when I use the higher end ones (which I do more than you would imagine because I love 'em) I KNOW it's gonna serve me longer (and I know there's been less of a drain on the batteries!) I'd say that's a pretty smart strategy!


----------



## JackDD (Jun 14, 2015)

OK. I guess I'd wonder what the high end light will do that the lower end light will not do. Excepting special features for special purposes. Is it brighter? Does it throw a longer beam? Does it run longer and, if so, why? Easier to carry? .......What is so great about a @$200 (or more) light over a $30 (or less) light if they are both running the same LED and battery setup? My own personal feeling is to fill the house and vehicles with decent low end lights so that I can find one in pitch black of night without burning my fingers with matches while looking. My highest end light is the Nebo TAC-180. Then there are four Ultrafire's, one Mag 3D converted, and one Mini Mag converted all placed in strategic places around my home and vehicles. My Nebo is the oldest, most expensive, (excepting the Mag lights unconverted) and most used for keeping track of the dog when I let her out for her evening pee. I just can't imagine having need for a $200 light. Enlighten me. What am I missing?


----------



## 202BIGMIKE (Jun 15, 2015)

JackDD said:


> OK. I guess I'd wonder what the high end light will do that the lower end light will not do. Excepting special features for special purposes. Is it brighter? Does it throw a longer beam? Does it run longer and, if so, why? Easier to carry? .......What is so great about a @$200 (or more) light over a $30 (or less) light if they are both running the same LED and battery setup? My own personal feeling is to fill the house and vehicles with decent low end lights so that I can find one in pitch black of night without burning my fingers with matches while looking. My highest end light is the Nebo TAC-180. Then there are four Ultrafire's, one Mag 3D converted, and one Mini Mag converted all placed in strategic places around my home and vehicles. My Nebo is the oldest, most expensive, (excepting the Mag lights unconverted) and most used for keeping track of the dog when I let her out for her evening pee. I just can't imagine having need for a $200 light. Enlighten me. What am I missing?



 If the lights that you have fit your wants and needs , it seems like you're missing nothing !


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 15, 2015)

JackDD said:


> OK. I guess I'd wonder what the high end light will do that the lower end light will not do. Excepting special features for special purposes. Is it brighter? Does it throw a longer beam? Does it run longer and, if so, why? Easier to carry? .......What is so great about a @$200 (or more) light over a $30 (or less) light if they are both running the same LED and battery setup? My own personal feeling is to fill the house and vehicles with decent low end lights so that I can find one in pitch black of night without burning my fingers with matches while looking. My highest end light is the Nebo TAC-180. Then there are four Ultrafire's, one Mag 3D converted, and one Mini Mag converted all placed in strategic places around my home and vehicles. My Nebo is the oldest, most expensive, (excepting the Mag lights unconverted) and most used for keeping track of the dog when I let her out for her evening pee. I just can't imagine having need for a $200 light. Enlighten me. What am I missing?



There are several reasons to go with higher-end lights. 

First, many of us here at CPF simply appreciate quality. I have had quite a variety of lights, and generally speaking, the more expensive lights are better made. To be sure, there are some exceptions, but as a general rule, there is a fairly strong correlation. Some of the handcrafted lights are works of art...and you obviously will pay more for that.

Second, although you may get a good inexpensive light, how much do you trust it? What if you drop it onto concrete - are you totally confident it will keep working? Again, this is somewhat subjective, but in my experience, more expensive lights are more reliable. I've had more than one Ultrafire light suddenly fail...but I haven't had any problems with my Elzettas. 

Third, more expensive lights often come with a much better warranty, and customer service. 

Fourth, yes, typically performance is better. More brightness is the most common...but efficiency is often better too. There are also things like PWM and bad tint that bother some people. Budget lights often use the cheapest components that will do the job, while mid-range and premium lights usually have circuits specifically designed for a particular light. 

All that said, I agree with 202BIGMIKE. If your inexpensive lights are meeting all your needs, then there is no need for you to spend more. Be happy that you found lights that work for you at a low price point!


----------



## JackDD (Jun 15, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> There are several reasons to go with higher-end lights.
> 
> First, many of us here at CPF simply appreciate quality. I have had quite a variety of lights, and generally speaking, the more expensive lights are better made. To be sure, there are some exceptions, but as a general rule, there is a fairly strong correlation. Some of the handcrafted lights are works of art...and you obviously will pay more for that. *I understand appreciating quality...to a point. Handcrafted lights? I'd be afraid to use them for fear of scratching it. So it would never be "used".*
> 
> ...



IMO for what it's worth, I'd rather have twenty $10 Ultrafire lights than one $200 Surefire light because when the Surefire light dies (an it will) and my Ultrafire light dies (and it will), I'll still have 19 more Ultrafires to go. If I drop an Ultrafire on concrete and in the unlikely event it quits, I'll still have 19 more at hand. It's a matter of bang for my buck. If one gives up the ghost, put it in a drawer and use it for parts to keep the others going. That's where the one I burned up is....waiting to give up it's parts for the others. It does, in fact still light up...but with a burned segment, like it's on low all the time. 

I have a few "free" 8 LED lights like those given away at Harbor Freight. They are used and and carried around in my pocket or sitting on my end table. None have ever quit working even after a few years of use. Can't get much more bang for the buck than years of free light. Of course the free 8 LED lights are limited to close-up, but have their place. All lights will give years of service given proper care. If you're going to throw it at a concrete wall, all bets are off. 

Special purpose lights are another matter entirely. 

I also agree with 202BIGMIKE.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 15, 2015)

True, twenty is better then one.

How many of the ultra fires will you carry to feel comfortably confident that you've enough in case out of that twenty?

Carry twenty or one?


----------



## JackDD (Jun 15, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> True, twenty is better then one.
> 
> How many of the ultra fires will you carry to feel comfortably confident that you've enough in case out of that twenty?
> 
> Carry twenty or one?



Like I said, I've never had one fail in normal use. So my answer to your question is one. I'm not sure what you mean by "carry". Some "carry" all the time...I don't. I "carry" when the power goes out or when I expect to be in darkness like when camping and it's dark outside or have particular need. 

It seems to me that we're all thinking like we're in the same boat. Everyone has different needs. My thoughts while responding here is in a* general purpose *light. A light to be located in total darkness and to light your way until the power comes on or more suitable light is available. It seems another might be thinking about gun lights or other special purpose lights. Those are different animals and require different options. This I understand. When your life is one the line a few more $$$ is not a concern. This is the "Budget Light" forum, so I assumed a budget light would be more in tune with a GP light not a special purpose light.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 15, 2015)

No, no I understand. What's good for one person might have exact opposite uses for another.

I was just throwing a wrench into that theory of 20vs1, as this forum is full of people that normally communicate about their edc carry and experience. And if we applied that thinking, of 20 cheap versus 1 good one to anyone here for the most part, they'd always have it in their mind, will it work?

Have a great one.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 15, 2015)

JackDD, you responded to my post like you are trying to argue for your point of view. I see no reason to respond to each point...I was merely answering your question...there are advantages with higher-end lights. Doesn't mean they are better for your needs, as I said before. In fact I have a variety of lights for different uses (including some cheap ones that are indeed a great value), and I like it that way! Enjoy what you have, and don't worry about what you might be missing.


----------



## JackDD (Jun 16, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> JackDD, you responded to my post like you are trying to argue for your point of view. I see no reason to respond to each point...I was merely answering your question...there are advantages with higher-end lights. Doesn't mean they are better for your needs, as I said before. In fact I have a variety of lights for different uses (including some cheap ones that are indeed a great value), and I like it that way! Enjoy what you have, and don't worry about what you might be missing.



Sorry you took offense as offense was not intended. I was stating my point of view to each point that you offered...I think that's legitimate. You state that ..."there are advantages with higher-end lights" and all I'm trying to find out is what those advantages are and none of your points answer my question for the reasons given. What sets a significantly higher priced light apart from the others? If it's better parts, what parts would that be? There aren't many parts involved, a case, a lens, electronics that fit on a thumbnail, a battery and a switch. About the only part it can be is the switch. It is the only moving part in most basic flashlights and being a mechanical part, is prone to failure. That would be true of all switches. The switches in todays lights are very reliable compared to the slide switches in lights just a few years ago. I've yet to see a "clicky" switch in a modern light fail. My 3D Mag Lite has a clicky and has been operating flawlessly for many years.

I guess if you feel free to offer me advice, I can do the same....and that would be to lighten-up and not be so easily offended.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jun 16, 2015)

JackDD said:


> Sorry you took offense as offense was not intended. I was stating my point of view to each point that you offered...I think that's legitimate. You state that ..."there are advantages with higher-end lights" and all I'm trying to find out is what those advantages are and none of your points answer my question for the reasons given. What sets a significantly higher priced light apart from the others? If it's better parts, what parts would that be? There aren't many parts involved, a case, a lens, electronics that fit on a thumbnail, a battery and a switch. About the only part it can be is the switch. It is the only moving part in most basic flashlights and being a mechanical part, is prone to failure. That would be true of all switches. The switches in todays lights are very reliable compared to the slide switches in lights just a few years ago. I've yet to see a "clicky" switch in a modern light fail. My 3D Mag Lite has a clicky and has been operating flawlessly for many years.
> 
> I guess if you feel free to offer me advice, I can do the same....and that would be to lighten-up and not be so easily offended.



I'm not offended...but you are asking a question, and then trying to argue against every point of my answer. I wasn't offering unsolicited advice, I was answering your question. If you have already made up your mind that there are no advantages, why bother asking the question? Not very useful. While YOU may not find those criteria important, many others do. 

If you think all electronics are the same, you are mistaken. Every part can benefit from high quality, from the body, to the glass window, to the electronics. Just because the circuit is small, doesn't mean that it isn't important. If you have ever opened up a light, you would also see that many cheap lights have terrible soldering, and pricier lights tend to be better. Again, there are exceptions...but they are NOT the same components with a higher markup. There are real differences. I'm exiting the thread now...I don't want this to turn into an argument for one type or the other, just pointing out advantages based on my own experience.


----------



## JackDD (Jun 16, 2015)

I'm sorry you feel that way. You're obviously offended. I've always felt that debate (and that's what we were doing) was a good thing. I came here to learn and I have learned. But when I read something that doesn't make sense, I question it. Then the debate begins. I try to be polite, but make a point and hope we can come to an understanding. Most "arguments" are just that....misunderstandings. My background is in metal and metal work and also many years in electronics. I have a very good understanding in both, but not "expert" in either. I'm retired now (10 years) and at 75 I've forgotten more than I've ever learned . I've worked inside the HP clean rooms where IC's are made and have a fair understanding of how it's done. I'd ask you not to abandon this forum, but keep expressing your views and maybe we can both learn.


----------



## ronniepudding (Jun 16, 2015)

JackDD said:


> I'd ask you not to abandon this forum, but keep expressing your views and maybe we can both learn.



I think Doc meant that he'd made his point and was exiting this thread, not leaving the forum. He's pretty active on CPF, and I'm sure you'll have the opportunity to debate with him in the future 

Getting back to your question re: why members here buy high-end lights when inexpensive lights will accomplish the same task of producing light... There may be as many answers as there are members. Everyone has different uses for lights, -- some use them for work, some for camping, some carry lights with them day-to-day just so they're prepared and never in the dark. Some people collect them purely for the enjoyment factor of having (and using) a nicely made set of tools. To your point, it might make more financial/redundancy sense to buy 10 inexpensive lights instead of one fancy light, but if a user's work involves life-and-death situations where light is critical, can you blame them for spending the extra money for the increased durability and reliability afforded by a high-end light? Or, for those who do not rely on their lights for work, is there anything wrong with simply wanting to own something special and different?

As an example, I recently purchased a Zebralight for ~$50... with that money I could have bought 10 Of those Sipik zooming lights off of Amazon. I could spend hours describing all the technical reasons why the Zebralight is better than the Sipik, but each one of those reasons is a subjective value judgement that others may judge differently. So basically, I got the Zebralight because I wanted to


----------



## jmoyat (Jun 16, 2015)

I bought a Nebo Obeam and that was my first light (except a bunch of Maglites but those are commodities, everyone uses them). 

That was a couple years ago.

At the time it seemed like a fantastic light, running on 4 AA with a 420 lumen output, which seemed outrageous.. 
I could not understand how one would pay top $$ (spending over $100 for a flashlight seemed totally silly to me).

Then I bought my second flashlight, Maratac AAA Cu, 32 bucks. I really hesitated until I pulled the trigger, seemed like a lot of money but it looked nice (still now with awesome patina!) 
Then I bought another one, and another one and more lights, more parts, batteries.. the rest is history.

I have over 100 flashlights and many of them are very high end.. I too was wondering at first why members here would buy expensive lights, but I did not say anything, I just looked, did not post anything about it but wondered.. and wandered on the forum, got hooked little by little and now understand more and more why members here buy high end lights!! I am one of them! But it takes time, curiosity, exchanging with members, selling, buying, learning. . and I love it.

So yes, respect to the newcomers, we were all one at some point, it's a learning process. And cheers to the seasoned members who are always willing to share and spread the knowledge on this forum


----------



## JackDD (Jun 16, 2015)

Now there's one thing I hadn't considered.......collectors. Collectors are crazy and will buy any anything. I was one myself as a kid. I collected "purty rocks" and had a whole box of them....until my cousin peed on them. That ended that. :laughing:


----------



## 202BIGMIKE (Jun 16, 2015)

JackDD said:


> Now there's one thing I hadn't considered.......collectors. Collectors are crazy and will buy any anything. I was one myself as a kid. I collected "purty rocks" and had a whole box of them....until my cousin peed on them. That ended that. :laughing:



 did you miss the chance to pass the collection on to your cousin ?


----------



## JackDD (Jun 16, 2015)

Dang! Why didn't I think of that? 65 years too late.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 18, 2015)

I remember as a kid on the farm then Rayovac 2XD cell lights, red coned head on white body with couple red stripes around body. Bonus versions had fridge magnet in switch.
Well them an a 6 volt dry cell lantern kept me from dark monsters doing late night chores on way back from barn.

Was nothing worse then either a dim faint glow dimmer then a match or bright flash before bulb popped an left you in the dark between barn an house.
Had a wild uncle that kept nasty yard dogs to keep other things at bay, sometimes it was hard to tell good from bad running past you in dark silently.

Now, I only use lights that light every time, no second chance, and if it does fail, another well built light is going fire up asap.

That's my two cents from a younger old guy lol. 
Have a great one.


----------



## bykfixer (Feb 27, 2016)

Meanwhile back at the Nebo ranch....

There's a Nebo thread now.

Funny how things changed in a short time.


----------



## 10after10 (Mar 15, 2016)

I like my Nebo Redline Select. The "Select" feature is quite convenient as you don't have to cycle through to get desired brightness.


----------



## RedLED (Mar 15, 2016)

I am a custom flashlight user, not collector, as I use my lights, however, I am lucky to own some of the most beautiful lights in the world.

Now...Nebo has be hooked on their lights with great designs. I will buy some for fun, I think they are a great deal for the cost.

They are just fun and cool.

Best,

RedLED


----------



## RedLED (Mar 15, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Meanwhile back at the Nebo ranch....
> 
> There's a Nebo thread now.
> 
> Funny how things changed in a short time.


I had started an all Nebo thread awhile back, maybe this can be put in that thread? Mods please. Thanks.


----------



## brachypelma44 (May 4, 2022)

mikekoz said:


> A 14500 or other battery like that will not work.



So, I just found my Nebo bluelight in the closet after years of forgetting that I had it in there. Now that I have much better lights of that size, I decided to see what happened when I put a button-top 14500 in it (mostly because I don't care if I blow this light up.)

The 14500 DOES work in the Nebo blueline. Doesn't look much different than it did with the AA, though. Even with the 14500, it's still light years behind my other lights...*very* blue tint, a single brightness level, and fairly weak output (130 lumens.) 

Just thought someone out there might be curious. I have no idea about how it affects runtime, output, or LED lifetime, though, so do it at your own risk.


----------

